# Moving to Dusseldorf, where can I find unfurnished apartments?



## aleterra

Hi Everybody!

I am moving soon to Dusseldorf and I am looking for a place to live. I am already in contact with 2 real state agencies that rent furnished apartments, but I think this is the expensive option. I was thinking that maybe some of you know any webpage where I could find unfurnished apartments for rent.

Any advice will be highly appreciated.

Thanks and merry x-mas! 

Alex


----------



## James3214

Hi Alex,
try sites like 
Immobilien in Düsseldorf - ImmobilienScout24
but avoid the ones with the agencies ie. look for ones with 'Privat'
happy xmas and hope you find something suitable.
J,


----------



## aleterra

Hi J,

Thank you for the advice. The problem is that I don't speak German so I am trying to contact English speaking sites. So far I've been in contact with two agencies that offer furnished apartments but I think I will be overpaying


----------



## LoveNorway

If you're looking for cheaper apartments, a good place to go might be wg-gesucht.de It used by students, but sometimes you can find nice apartments as well.


----------

